

Lizards Show Evolution In Action - MikeCapone
http://news.discovery.com/videos/news-lizards-show-evolution-in-action.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From the guidelines at <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
        In Submissions
    
        ...
        If you submit a link to a video or pdf, please warn
        us by appending [video] or [pdf] to the title. 
    

Let me explain why I think the guideline is a good one.

I have two monitors. Each has 12 virtual desktops. Each virtual desktop has
between 10 and 40 windows, some of which are browsers. Each browser has 10 to
50 tabs. I've just counted.

I tend to launch a bunch of stuff quickly, then methodically track through
them, skimming, launching, and closing as appropriate. When a video auto-
starts I have to track through potentially hundreds of windows/tabs/whatever,
to find the one that's giving me grief.

It's annoying, and I think it's rude not to follow a site's guidelines.

You may disagree, and I'd be interested in an enlightening debate.

